# 2016 Whitetail "River Crossing"



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thought I'd share, a brief summary of one of my whitetail hunts, this fall.
Hope you enjoy.

I've always wanted to head east for Whitetails and this year was the year I decided to turn my dreams/plans into experience.
I was stillhunting along a river when I spooked a doe at less then 10 yards, a split second after the doe ran past me, I hear a buck grunt. I held my gun up in an opening in the thick brush. I saw he was decently horned but didn't know what he was. I shot the buck at 8 yards, he then ran across the river where he expired. As I was trying to find a shallow enough place to cross the river. I met a trapper named Jon who helped me find a shallower place(just over knee deep) in the river to cross, as he hacked off a branch from a nearby willow with his hatchet. He said "you'll need this wading staff, the river is swifter than it looks." He watched as I made it safely across to my buck and then he tied a ribbon on a tree for me to remove. He said, "If the ribbon is still there when I come back, after dark I'll come a searching." I made it back across with my 95+lb pack and took down the ribbon. I'm glad I didn't test the trappers 22 year old kid floating down the river with his whitetail, tracking ability. This Hunt is one of my favorite adventures in my hunting career.

I still have the willow wading staff, the trapper gave to me I am going to make it into a 10by12 picture frame for the picture of
the buck and I.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Your first whitetail????? :shock: You did good Katorade. 

By the way, is that an early Weatherby built on an FN (Fabrique Nationale, Belgium) Mauser action? Or is it a K98 of some other kind? I'm looking at the bolt release and the bolt shroud but can't make out the details.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Longbow, it's my dad's .30 .06 Weatherby Vanguard. That's about all the info I know about it. One day I hope it'll shoot a Sitka Blacktail.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's an awesome whitetail! Congrats. I love hunting those things.-------SS


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a handsome buck, ya done good


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That is an awesome whitetail! Congrats !


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a solid Whitetail buck, congrats.

Tell us about your camera. Those pics are outstanding. Cell Phone?

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> That's a solid Whitetail buck, congrats.
> 
> Tell us about your camera. Those pics are outstanding. Cell Phone?
> 
> .


I was wondering the same thing. Great color and perfect exposures.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys Goob/Longobow the light was perfect for pictures I took a bunch and it's hard to pick my favorites, it's a Canon SX520 HS. I believe that's it, it's just a point and shoot camera.

It's bulkier then the Canon SX120, SX130 IS, Etc. point and shoot cameras but it takes a little bit better pictures than those cameras that I've had.

LONGBOW,

This wasn't my first whitetail, I got even more spoiled with my first. I hunted Whitetails in another state a week before. :mrgreen:

But that story is for another day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Thanks guys Goob/Longobow the light was perfect for pictures I took a bunch and it's hard to pick my favorites, it's a Canon SX520 HS. I believe that's it, it's just a point and shoot camera.
> ......................................
> 
> ................................................


Good grief, I have a Canon SX530 HS, real close to your 520. It takes great pics but I haven't used it much because it's kinda big. Looks like I need to use it more.

.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Good grief, I have a Canon SX530 HS, real close to your 520. It takes great pics but I haven't used it much because it's kinda big. Looks like I need to use it more.
> 
> .


Yes, it is bulky I might go back to the smaller SX130 IS because that took awesome pictures too. But this one has higher megapixels, so you can blow your pictures up, a little bit bigger.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice Whitetail. One of the funnest hunts I've done in the last 5 years was a whitetail hunt..


----------

